# Newbie Question re: non registered



## Hula (Jun 1, 2013)

Is there a way to get a dog registered if her mother is CKC registered and dad is AKC registered but the puppies were sold unregistered? If I can do research and paper work is it possible?

Also what about breeding your ACK to a CKC...is that a problem when its time to register the litter?


Thanks


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Hula said:


> Is there a way to get a dog registered if her mother is CKC registered and dad is AKC registered but the puppies were sold unregistered? If I can do research and paper work is it possible?
> 
> Also what about breeding your ACK to a CKC...is that a problem when its time to register the litter?
> Thanks


Are you talking Canadian Kennel Club? Or the Continental Kennel Club?

Are the parents in US or Canada? 

I think from the following info it can happen, but it should happen before the dogs are born. Otherwise it might throw a spanner in the gears. 
But you might check with some of our knowledgeable breeders that have dealt with this. 

American Kennel Club - Frequently Asked Questions
This is from the Canadian Kennel Club site:

Q. Does the sire or father have to be CKC registered?
A. To be considered a purebred, both parents of the puppy must be registered with the CKC. If owned or leased by a resident of Canada, it must be confirmed that the sire (father) is registered with the Club in the name of the person certifying the service on the application. If a resident of another country owns a sire, it is necessary to provide a copy of the certified three-generation pedigree of the sire, issued by a recognized foreign club, and verified in writing by the owner as being current and accurate. A registered name and number for every dog in the pedigree is required, along with an official chain of ownership from the relative foreign club to confirm legal title.


I hope everything works out for you.


----------

